# Kangertech TopBox and spares



## RawRam_cpt (17/4/16)

Hi everyone,

I'm a stubborn single coiler and my SubTank Minis are showing their age.

Anyone have stock of the Silver TopBox? Just the atomiser, not the kit with Subox. Also looking for spare glass and o-rings.

Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.P (17/4/16)

Not to high jack the post I am also looking for only a Subox, preferably black.

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.P (17/4/16)

Mod only sorry.

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (18/4/16)

http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-toptank-mini
http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/kanger-toptank-mini-671?category=90


----------

